# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > في حب الله نلتقي > منتدى رمضان شهر الذكر والقرآن >  أطفال غزة يستقبلون شهر رمضان المبارك

## mylife079



----------


## نبض

[ALIGN=CENTER][TABLE1="width:95%;background-color:black;"][CELL="filter:;"][ALIGN=center]اطفال غزه حرمو من طفولتهم 

حرمو من كل شئ حتى الطعام 

الكهرباء 

الم وقهر وضرب من الاعداء 

هولاء الاطفال ضحو من اجل ان تبقى غزه صامده 

لهم الحق ان نقف لهم تحية اجلال واكبار 

شكرا للموضوع الرائع [/ALIGN][/CELL][/TABLE1][/ALIGN]

----------


## mylife079

الله ينصرهم ويكسر اليهود 

يسلمو على المرور

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center]يا الله .. كون في عونهم ..

" ولا تيأسوا من رَّوْحِ الله إنه لا ييأس من رَّوْح الله إلا القوم الكافرون "

ان الله معكم ..



كل عاام وغزة حرة...
كل عام والضفه صامدة...
كل عام والقدس شامخه..
كل عام وشعبنا بال48 ثابت..
كل عام وشعبنا بالشتات الى العودة أقرب..[/align]

----------


## mylife079

شكرا محمود على مرورك

----------


## Rahma Queen

ربنا ع الظالم

----------


## mylife079

شكرا على المرور رحمة

----------

